# Out of water piraya shot



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Just took one of my biggest piraya out of the tank for an accurate measurement. Here are the results. For comparison, I will show the last pic I took of him out of water (same fish).

Today: November 4th








2 months ago: September 4th








It was just a co-incidence that it was exactly 2 months ago that I took the last pic.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

something like that,nice fish


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Dude the end of the ruler is about 1/2 inch passed the tail!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Its hard to line everything up right looking at a pic, but from the tip of the tail to the tip of his snout in the earlier picture he appears to be 6" even. 
In the current picture, I'm starting at the tip of the snout and working backwards coming up with 6-5/8"
I don't know if you are measuring from the bottom jaw or not. That is technically not where you are supposed to measure from. 
Don't do "approximately" when you take him out...get an exact measurement.
Beautiful piranha.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Its hard to line everything up right looking at a pic, but from the tip of the tail to the tip of his snout in the earlier picture he appears to be 6" even.
> In the current picture, I'm starting at the tip of the snout and working backwards coming up with 6-5/8"
> I don't know if you are measuring from the bottom jaw or not. That is technically not where you are supposed to measure from.
> Don't do "approximately" when you take him out...get an exact measurement.
> Beautiful piranha.


It isn't easy measuring a flopping piranha


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Both lines are the same length, I just rotated it a bit to line up with the ruler.

2 months ago:


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> View attachment 156242
> 
> 
> Both lines are the same length, I just rotated it a bit to line up with the ruler.
> ...


I see that. But you stated it was 7 and some odd inches before. 
Its no big deal Im just tired and being a dick.

Good looking P

Were there any signs of stress with removing and keeping it out of water? Plus how the hell did you handle it? Wear kevlar gloves?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> View attachment 156242
> 
> 
> Both lines are the same length, I just rotated it a bit to line up with the ruler.
> ...


I see that. But you stated it was 7 and some odd inches before. 
Its no big deal Im just tired and being a dick.

Good looking P

*Were there any signs of stress *with removing and keeping it out of water? Plus how the hell did you handle it? Wear kevlar gloves?
[/quote]

There will always be stress present when takeing a fish out of the water to measure..
And it's not recommended that one does this either....


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

So you proved you fish has grown half an inch, what are we suppose to think of this?

You took the fish out of the tank and put it under tremendous stress just to prove to us that the fish has grown half an inch. Wao great feat.

Next time put the Piranhas health first and leave the poor fish in the tank. You are not winning any extra points with anyone by measuring them outside of the tank. We all know that with proper care, Piranhas will grow.

Hater


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> View attachment 156242
> 
> 
> Both lines are the same length, I just rotated it a bit to line up with the ruler.
> ...


I see that. But you stated it was 7 and some odd inches before. 
Its no big deal Im just tired and being a dick.

Good looking P

*Were there any signs of stress *with removing and keeping it out of water? Plus how the hell did you handle it? Wear kevlar gloves?
[/quote]

There will always be stress present when takeing a fish out of the water to measure..
And it's not recommended that one does this either....
[/quote]

So I thought.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

You see,
Your measuring to the tip of the jaw. You are not supposed to do that. I mean do what you want but that is not the correct way of measuring..
I know how hard it is to measure a fish with razors for teeth flopping around on the floor. I recommend not using a stiff tape measure or a ruler, but using a string with a some kind of mark on it. Hold the marked point of the string at the tip of the snout while with your other hand holding down on the flank of the fish, run the string down the length of the body to the tip of the caudal. Takes like 2 seconds. That way you can get the fish back in the tank as quick as possible and take all the time you need getting an exact measurement of the string. 
Like AK said, its not recommended to do this all the time. I'd only do this yearly or even every other year. Of course you'll be thinking twice about doing this to a piranha that is 14"+. 
If getting a basic idea of what length your fish is, your best bet is just to mount a stainless steal ruler on the side of your tank. Safest way and nobody gets hurt. 
I personally use that ruler method and do exact measurements yearly.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Taken from OPEFE.com
http://opefe.com/pira_meas.html

Aaronic-That piraya has some beautiful coloration man-Congrats on haveing such a beauty.....


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Hater said:


> View attachment 156242
> 
> 
> Both lines are the same length, I just rotated it a bit to line up with the ruler.
> ...


I see that. But you stated it was 7 and some odd inches before. 
Its no big deal Im just tired and being a dick.

Good looking P

*Were there any signs of stress *with removing and keeping it out of water? Plus how the hell did you handle it? Wear kevlar gloves?
[/quote]

There will always be stress present when takeing a fish out of the water to measure..
And it's not recommended that one does this either....
[/quote]

I do many things different than other fish keepers... and as you can see my fish are more than thriving.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

He wasnt doing this to prove anything hes just simply documenting his piranha growth. Ive seen this done a million times on this site so why the big deal now ? These fish can go through days of shipping and stress i dont think 20 seconds out of the water is a big deal.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> He wasnt doing this to prove anything hes just simply documenting his piranha growth. Ive seen this done a million times on this site so why the big deal now ?
> 
> He wasnt doing this to prove anything hes just simply documenting his piranha growth. Ive seen this done a million times on this site so why the big deal now ? These fish can go through days of shipping and stress i dont think 20 seconds out of the water is a big deal.


His name is HATER, what do u want from the guy? Some genuine hating.....


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

please man for the love of god put the fish back in the water were he belongs you probly just jack up his slime coat


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> please man for the love of god put the fish back in the water were he belongs you probly just jack up his slime coat


Nope, I made a point of keeping him out of the water for as long as possible! I think he was out for like 3-4 hours, he could barely swim when I put him back..........

This one fish is worth more than your whole shoal... so relax there buddy, I know what I am doing.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> please man for the love of god put the fish back in the water were he belongs you probly just jack up his slime coat


Nope, I made a point of keeping him out of the water for as long as possible! I think he was out for like 3-4 hours, he could barely swim when I put him back..........

This one fish is worth more than your whole shoal... so relax there buddy, I know what I am doing.
[/quote]

first off i was only makin a funny since you posted the same pic 10 times in this post to prove he was an 1/8 inch bigger then every body said he was oh and your little piraya at 5 and 1/2 inchs is worth an estimated 125 bucks every were you shop just cause i have intrested by my name im a novice ive bin in with piranha for about 5 years ive had almost every type







chill out


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> please man for the love of god put the fish back in the water were he belongs you probly just jack up his slime coat


Nope, I made a point of keeping him out of the water for as long as possible! I think he was out for like 3-4 hours, he could barely swim when I put him back..........

This one fish is worth more than your whole shoal... so relax there buddy, I know what I am doing.
[/quote]

first off i was only makin a funny since you posted the same pic 10 times in this post to prove he was an 1/8 inch bigger then every body said he was oh and your little piraya at 5 and 1/2 inchs is worth an estimated 59.00-69.00 bucks not sure what you payed for him chill out
[/quote]

Do you have problems with english or comprehension or both? I didn't do this to prove anything. I felt like measuring him while I was doing a big water change this morning and I shared the photos with the community. If you have a problem with that, you can go **** yourself.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

"*And if I want to stress my own fish out for my own reasons, I will do so."*

honestly.....who would EVER want to stress their fish out???? i mean that has to be one of the dumbest things i have ever heard someone say......it makes no sense that if you want a fish to thrive you take it out of water and put unnecessary stresses on it......i know you were just being a proud owner and i am not hating on you for that .......i just think hater makes a point in that there are better (safer) ways for you and the fish to measure it......good luck and nice looking fish


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Isujustice05 said:


> "*And if I want to stress my own fish out for my own reasons, I will do so."*
> 
> honestly.....who would EVER want to stress their fish out???? i mean that has to be one of the dumbest things i have ever heard someone say......it makes no sense that if you want a fish to thrive you take it out of water and put unnecessary stresses on it......i know you were just being a proud owner and i am not hating on you for that .......i just think hater makes a point in that there are better (safer) ways for you and the fish to measure it......good luck and nice looking fish


Wow, this site is full of simple minded people............ I didn't take him out just to stress him. I took him out because I wanted an out of water picture with an accurate measurement for my own uses. He got slightly stressed because of this, and there is nothing I could do about that.

How many times do I have to explain this?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Aaronic said:


> How many times do I have to explain this?


Because your doing something that they think is cruel and intolerable. Its always the problem with internet forums. You do something that some people don't agree with and they suddenly want to form a lynch mob. Thats part of the reason I got away from forums for such a long time, I just didn't care to hear everyone's two cents. 
The fish will go through some stress. As long as the deed is done as quickly as possible, stress is not going to be an issue. A fishes slime coat can be damaged by taking him out of the water. It can also be damaged by rubbing its body too hard against a rock or a piece of driftwood. I guess we should remove those items then. If you want to think that way of what could happen, I guess it could be stressed or damaged from another pygo...I guess we should remove those as well. 
A piranha's regenerative skills are extraordinary and any stress or insignificant damage it takes to being carefully netted, removed from the water, quickly measured and replaced to the water are immediately taken care of by those regenerative skills. It is nothing to get so worked up over especially if it is well kept specimen and is done on rare occasions to document growth. 
I guess thats my two cents


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Tango374 said:


> How many times do I have to explain this?


Because your doing something that they think is cruel and intolerable. Its always the problem with internet forums. You do something that some people don't agree with and they suddenly want to form a lynch mob. Thats part of the reason I got away from forums for such a long time, I just didn't care to hear everyone's two cents. 
The fish will go through some stress. As long as the deed is done as quickly as possible, stress is not going to be an issue. A fishes slime coat can be damaged by taking him out of the water. It can also be damaged by rubbing its body too hard against a rock or a piece of driftwood. I guess we should remove those items then. If you want to think that way of what could happen, I guess it could be stressed or damaged from another pygo...I guess we should remove those as well. 
A piranha's regenerative skills are extraordinary and any stress or insignificant damage it takes to being carefully netted, removed from the water, quickly measured and replaced to the water are immediately taken care of by those regenerative skills. It is nothing to get so worked up over especially if it is well kept specimen and is done on rare occasions to document growth. 
I guess thats my two cents
[/quote]


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> How many times do I have to explain this?


Because your doing something that they think is cruel and intolerable. Its always the problem with internet forums. You do something that some people don't agree with and they suddenly want to form a lynch mob. Thats part of the reason I got away from forums for such a long time, I just didn't care to hear everyone's two cents. 
The fish will go through some stress. As long as the deed is done as quickly as possible, stress is not going to be an issue. A fishes slime coat can be damaged by taking him out of the water. It can also be damaged by rubbing its body too hard against a rock or a piece of driftwood. I guess we should remove those items then. If you want to think that way of what could happen, I guess it could be stressed or damaged from another pygo...I guess we should remove those as well. 
A piranha's regenerative skills are extraordinary and any stress or insignificant damage it takes to being carefully netted, removed from the water, quickly measured and replaced to the water are immediately taken care of by those regenerative skills. It is nothing to get so worked up over especially if it is well kept specimen and is done on rare occasions to document growth. 
I guess thats my two cents
[/quote]

Thank you.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

He has some great color bro. You must take great care of him.
Screw the rest.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i was only kidin with the out of water comment stop geting bent out of shape im sorry for makin a joke jeez read my first comment and scroll down the page from the top youll see what i mean who gives a dam about a meaursement for his fish if he didnt care about his piraya he wouldnt be checkin its lenght or a water change aaronic sorry for my comments if they affended you it truley wasent my purpose nice piraya they are my favorite i used to have 4 of them 1 orange 3 yellow the orange one i called big red he was a great fish good luck with them


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

*Keep this Civil and on topic*

Aaronic - Very nice looking fish. Looks like you are getting some nice growth out of him.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the comments.

I wish I had some good pics of when I first got the fish, but here is a video of my 6 bigger ones in a 110g about a week after I got them. Almost exactly 7 months go.






And then a week later all 10 piraya and 2 ternetzi in the same 110g tank:


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

All this spam and crap from a guy just trying to show growth rate.............

Well all im gonna say nice growth rate mate, well done............


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Wow you really are a hater!


Ahhh, you just made my day.

Congratulations on your fish, it grew half an inch. Woo hoo, wee wee.

I'm curious, what is exactly your own use? And because I happen to care enough for my fish that I don't cause it unnecessary stress, you shouldn't call me simple minded.

Hater


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Aaronic - Good for you man! These fish are extremely tough and can take a lot of abuse. You are obviously taking great care of them. If you weren't, you would be embarrassed to take such photos. Piss on these guys! It's not going to kill the fish, cry babies.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Hater said:


> > Wow you really are a hater!
> 
> 
> Ahhh, you just made my day.
> ...


My own use is to get an accurate measurement of my fish. You must be part of the large group of people on this site that have a hard time reading.

I guess inferior fish keepers need to refrain from slight amounts of stress as it might end in disaster for them.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Aaronic - Good for you man! These fish are extremely tough and can take a lot of abuse. You are obviously taking great care of them. If you weren't, you would be embarrassed to take such photos. Piss on these guys! It's not going to kill the fish, cry babies.


Thanks a lot! I take a lot of pride in my fish


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> I guess inferior fish keepers need to refrain from slight amounts of stress as it might end in disaster for them.


Inferior fish keeper my friend? I think you have it all wrong.

I manage to grow my Pirayas from 1" to over 8-9" in a year and a half and your Pirayas color are not even close to mine.

Your responses to this thread shows who the inferior fish keeper is.

Take a look at this fishes and tank and compare them to yours:























The day you can get your fishes as big as those in the picture, the day you can get a complete tank like that with thriving live plants and thriving community fishes and the day you learn that there is no reason to cause your Piranhas unecessary stress(wether they can take it or not is not the point) then you can call me an inferior fish keeper.

Hater

P.S. Those pictures do my Piranhas no justice, just ask some of the members who have seem them and they will tell you.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Wait to see how big my fish are after I have had them a year and a half. And where did you manage 1" piraya? I guess the sh*t just keeps flowing out of your mouth....

Also I would like to see some proof of your growth. I have video's dated back to when I took them, and I have photos taken progressively along the way.

Mine went from 2" to almost 7" in about 7 months.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> Wait to see how big my fish are after I have had them a year and a half. And where did you manage 1" piraya? I guess the sh*t just keeps flowing out of your mouth....
> 
> Also I would like to see some proof of your growth. I have video's dated back to when I took them, and I have photos taken progressively along the way.
> 
> Mine went from 2" to almost 7" in about 7 months.


I bought my fishes from the same importer that imports to George at Shark Aquarium along with my Super Reds. All the pictures I had back then were lost when I had to re-format my pc. But if you do a search, you can probably see some pics of my old tank here somewhere.

If I measured my fishes the way you did, my fishes would measured well over 10". I'm just giving you a rough estimate and under sizing them because to be honest with you, I'm not worried about size. I would rather have healthy, colorfull fishes. I know my Pirayas will eventually outgrow all my other Piranhas so I'm not in a hurry like you.

I would be surprise if you still have those Pirayas a year from now and I have a big surprise for you, once your Pirayas really hit the 7" mark their growth will slow down considerably. But I'm sure you already knew that I mean after all, I'm an inferior fish keeper.

Hater


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Hater said:


> Wait to see how big my fish are after I have had them a year and a half. And where did you manage 1" piraya? I guess the sh*t just keeps flowing out of your mouth....
> 
> Also I would like to see some proof of your growth. I have video's dated back to when I took them, and I have photos taken progressively along the way.
> 
> Mine went from 2" to almost 7" in about 7 months.


I bought my fishes from the same importer that imports to George at Shark Aquarium along with my Super Reds. All the pictures I had back then were lost when I had to re-format my pc. But if you do a search, you can probably see some pics of my old tank here somewhere.

If I measured my fishes the way you did, my fishes would measured well over 10". I'm just giving you a rough estimate and under sizing them because to be honest with you, I'm not worried about size. I would rather have healthy, colorfull fishes. I know my Pirayas will eventually outgrow all my other Piranhas so I'm not in a hurry like you.

I would be surprise if you still have those Pirayas a year from now and I have a big surprise for you, once your Pirayas really hit the 7" mark their growth will slow down considerably. But I'm sure you already knew that I mean after all, I'm an inferior fish keeper.

Hater
[/quote]

You are such a genious but you don't back up important fish pictures when u format your hard drive.....

Anyways I'm done with you, we will see in a few years who has bigger and better fish.... And I don't care that you got a 1 year head start on me


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> You are such a _*genious*_ but you don't back up important fish pictures when u format your hard drive.....


Come on, now...at least spell genius right when you're attacking someone for something that you perceive to be stupid...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> You are such a _*genious*_ but you don't back up important fish pictures when u format your hard drive.....


Come on, now...at least spell genius right when you're attacking someone for something that you perceive to be stupid...
[/quote]

English isn't my specialty... business is.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> You are such a genious but you don't back up important fish pictures when u format your hard drive.....


Nice comeback, really shows how mature you are.

I'll see you in a year, that is if you are still around.

Hater


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Hater said:


> > You are such a genious but you don't back up important fish pictures when u format your hard drive.....
> 
> 
> Nice comeback, really shows how mature you are.
> ...


Hater if your the mature one in this situation you would have not attacked him in the first place and continued to attack him. You would have left the situation alone.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

His fish, his thread, not anyone elses problem.

I measured one of mine the same way resently. Gravel vacuming the tank stresses them out more than the measurement did.

Some of you need to relax before you get his thread locked.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Hater said:


> > You are such a genious but you don't back up important fish pictures when u format your hard drive.....
> 
> 
> Nice comeback, really shows how mature you are.
> ...


I said a few years.... but I wouldn't be surprissed at all if in a year I have multiple pirayas bigger than your largest. How many piraya do you even have? 1 or 2?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Seriously, can this thread not get back on topic? One more post that is not about the growth, color, etc. of his fish, and this thread is done.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> Hater if your the mature one in this situation you would have not attacked him in the first place and continued to attack him. You would have left the situation alone.


A-ronn you need to sharpen up your reading skills, where exactly do I attack him personally? I was called inferior fish keeper and genius(sarcastically) so please man.

I'm tired of all this guys saying his thread, his fishes, blah blah blah. This is a forum where we are allowed to state our opinions. Or is this one of those forums where everyone has to agree to everything?



> I said a few years.... but I wouldn't be surprissed at all if in a year I have multiple pirayas bigger than your largest. How many piraya do you even have? 1 or 2?


Right, you remind me of RB_32 and his so called 14" Red Bellys. He said he would grow his fishes larger then everyone and guess what, he is not around anymore.

I've had my Pirayas for a year and a half and I plan on keeping them for much longer. I can guarantee anyone here that my fishes not only will they always be bigger then yours, but healthier and with better color.

And yes, I only have 2 Pirayas. That is because unlike you, I plan acordingly. I know that Pirayas will get huge and I also know that Pirayas are very cannibalistic once they get older so I chose to only keep 2 to minnimize this risk. Having or owning more Pirayas doesn't make you a better fish keeper it.

Inferior fish keeper out!!!!!!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Chill out guys, nice colors on your Piraya Aaronic


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Holy sh*t this thread is brutal!!

The guy is proud of his fish and he is documenting the growth. Sharing it with us is something he doesn't have to do yet he chooses to be nice and does so. Now all he gets is comments from people I'd honestly compare to 12 year old school children. It's really that immature. I have seen these fish with my own eyes and I can vouch they are gorgeous and this guy knows what he's doing. Is it really that bad that people have to stick up and vouch for someones fish? Some people can "hate" all they want on his fish and deny they are immature, but they still call him "inferior" hmm...That's not immature at all(sarcasm). You guys are freaking out because a fish was out of water!! Give me a break chicken little..I think the guy can put it together that fish die if they are out of water too long. 
aaron how long did this whole process take you? About a minute at most? 
Just because it's a P everyone freaks out. But if it was a big juicy salmon people would say nothing.
This thread is a perfect example of why im not around here much anymore. Things like: your a bad fish keeper, inferior! your fish don't compare to mine..heres a pic of mine haha! Compare that to yours! I'm a way better fish keeper than you! lolzomglolroflcopter!!!1!11

All ranting aside..Sick fish as always man








I can't wait to see them with 2 more years on them!


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Overall, nice looking piraya. 
maybe u should have hand fed it also while out the water.
heheheheh.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Ye Be Warned










OFF TOPIC DERAILING, AND CAN NOT RESUME ORIGINAL TOPIC


----------

